# Potential Stupid question regarding Roasting at Home



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

So, I am very interested in starting roasting my own beans.

Is there a good "out of the box" way to try home roasting which will give good results for espresso brewing, so I can see if this is for me or not, without spending north of £400? (I.e: Gene Cafe).

Thanks!


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Pop corn machine? or second hand Gene. Or you could try pan roasting 

Even the Gene takes practice to get consistently good results but i have heard some people get acceptable roasts with popcorn poppers bought for under £50

If you can find a second hand Gene and decide its not for you you can always sell it on without losing much, if any money.


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

Google 'HGDB roasting'

And, no, it isn't a joke







. And it isn't even necessarily second best to a 'proper' roasting machine.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

A slight step up from HGDB (which does work very well indeed) is using a HGBM as its auto churning of the beans and holds the HG

I started with the Severin popcorn maker (£20.34 FREE UK delivery), which is great and it works well but is very quick so needs a 'dimmer type' mod to the heater to slow it down.

The best for the £ could possibly be SCTO, but this can also be achieved by drilling a frying pan and fitting a motor for a stirrer then the oven on top (with a spacing ring)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks. I did look into the popcorn maker (as well as others suggested here) but my wife and chaff will not go together. I think the best for me is to bite the bullet and invest on a Gene.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> but my wife and chaff will not go together


Put one of them in the garden.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The FZ-RR 700 has good feedback, but I fear that my home will turn into a smoking house. @DaveP, have you seen that one?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> have you seen that one?


I have now, lol



> The most exciting coffee home roaster for pros and amateurs alike! Spherical copper barrel on open flame gets you as close as possible to the material, challenging your senses and artisan skills


I don't do challenges with flames .. reminiscent of camping experiences and lord of the flies


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You'll get the same amount of smoke no matter what method you use (assuming you use gas to heat that thing and not a wood fire).

I started out roasting in a frying pan and then used a fan oven and a baking tray. The pan was better. If you just want to try it out then get a whirlypop and keep stirring. If you use a gas hob or a gas heater you'll have a quite controllable heat source. You might have to make a modification to the stirrer to beef them up/make more vanes. I think I read somewhere somebody had to use aluminium sheets set at an angle to get the beans rolling instead of just being brushed around in the bottom of the pan. It's a cheap and easy mod to make anyway.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks @Rob1, I've decided to bite the bullet and get a Gene. Could someone let me know what should be the inner diameter of a duct pipe to attach to the gene's "chimney" so I can order that too? Thanks!

I've decided to go for it, as ability to channel the smoke out and chaff collection would of a great advantage to keep the boss happy.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> I've decided to go for it, as ability to channel the smoke out and chaff collection would of a great advantage to keep the boss happy.


Ahhh... hehehehe

A priceless moment for someone close to 'West Berkshire'


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

I have been using a Nuvo handheld roaster for the best part of two years. Easy to use with consistently great results. You just need decent air extraction and a gas hob.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nuvo-Ceramic-Handy-Coffee-Roaster/dp/B00LHEKY68


----------

